

Paul Buchheit announces new iPhone with 8 megapixel camera - herdrick
http://paulbuchheit.blogspot.com/2007/08/16gb-iphone-slr-includes-high-quality.html

======
ed
Looks like Jermaine's camera phone in Flight of the Conchords.

------
brlewis
This may not be integrated enough for some, but those people can just loosen
the knot, pull a little, and retie for tighter integration.

------
Tichy
Interesting: how did you hook up the camera with the iPhone? If I know Apple,
there won't be any connectors on the iPhone, and also no API you could use to
access the connected camera.

~~~
chengmi
String, of course.

------
joshwa
Reminds me of the 16MP, $25,000 Holga:

<http://www.holgadigital.com/blog_2/about.html>

------
eusman
that gave me a good laugh at least!

